# next - stop - Opera



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Partly listening to/watching

*La boheme - Puccini*

Opera completa
Rodolfo - L. Pavarotti
Mimi - M. Freni

Great production.. A litle dark, but fine sound and picture. Unfrtunatly no more info about production.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

partly watching/listening to

*Jean Philippe Rameau 1735 Les Indes Galantes W Christie Les Arts Florissants*

Brilliant and colourfull performance! English subtitles. Not the best picture sollution, but the sound is very good.

This should be an entertaining evening for those who want to watch it in full

You tube comments;

_How wonderful! Every thing and everybody so perfect, so beautiful.

Glorious I remember seeing it in Paris and I think we the very same cast, baroque splendour at its very best.

This is the dogs ******** - top notch singing and dancing - bloody love baroque opera - as Alan says above - get drunk and join in (in the privacy of your own room of course otherwise the van may come for you)_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Partly listening to/watching

*Verdi: La Traviata (Fleming, Villazón, Bruson)(2007)*

*Conductor - James Conlon

Violetta - Renée Fleming
Flora Bervoix - Suzanna Guzman
Annina - Anna Alkhimova
Alfredo Germont - Rolando Villazón
Georgio Germont - Renato Bruson
Gastone de Letorier - Daniel Montenegro
Baron Douphol - Philip Craus
Marchese d'Obigny - Lee Poulis
Doctor Grenvil - James Cresswell
Giuseppe - Sal Malaki*

Good quality on this presentation. Opera is best with living picture!

you tube comments

_the BEAUTY made me weep!. The drana left me exhausted. I REALLY BELIEVED 'they' were in LOVE!﻿

Just beatiful! I loved this production. My best (I don´t say the best, I say MY best) Alfredo is Plácido Domingo, and my best Violetta is Renée Fleming...﻿_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Partly listen to/watching

*Massenet - Thaïs*

Direction musicale : Marcello Viotti
Orchestre et chœurs de la Fenice de Venise
Mise en scène (2004) : Pier Luigi Pizzi
Réalisation (2004) : Tiziano Mancin

*Thaïs, courtisane : Eva Mei (soprano)
Athanaël, moine cénobite : Michele Pertusi (baryton-basse)
Nicias, noble : William Joyner (ténor)
Palémon, supérieur des cénobites : Christophe Fel (basse)
Crobyle, servante de Nicias : Christine Buffle (soprano)
Myrtale, servante de Nicias : Elodie Méchain (soprano)
Albine, abbesse : Tiziana Carraro (mezzo-soprano)
La Charmeuse : Anna Smiech (soprano)
Un serviteur : Enrico Masiero (ténor)

Moines cénobites, nonnes, citoyens d'Alexandrie, amis de Nicias : Chœurs de la Fenice (dir. : Guillaume Tourniaire)*

Fantastic!

you tube comments

_Wonderful production of one of my favorite Massenet operas. The Athanael sings beautifully, acts very well and looks the part. I am going to see "Thais" in 2014 at the LA Opera, where Athanael will unfortunately be sung by the musical director, Placido Domingo, in a case of vanity casting. He is far too old for the role. Thank you for sharing this with us.﻿

The DEFINITIVE production of Thais. Visually striking sets, excellent voice performances, and the director has captured the concept of opera as both a visual and auditory art. The "dream" sequences tightened the libretto and made the overall performance overpowering.﻿_


----------

